# WM Tagebuch Kanada



## tommytrialer (27. August 2010)

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Trialsports,

nach dem großen Erfolg unseres WM Tagebuchs im letzten Jahr, werden wir auch dieses Jahr wieder regelmäßig von der Trial WM berichten. Wir das sind Thomas Mrohs, Matthias Mrohs, Hannes Herrmann und Raphael Pils.

Der erste kurze Blog ist schon online und je nach Internetanschluss versuchen wir so oft wie möglich/täglich zu berichten.

Alle Infos mit Bildern findet ihr unter
www.extremebikesports.de


----------



## Eisbein (28. August 2010)

ich wünsch euch viel spaß! und vorallem erfolgreiche wettkämpfe.

Wobei ich mir um den spass keine sorgen mache, ihr habt ja Hannes dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montykai (28. August 2010)

viel glück !!


----------



## MONTYFREAK (29. August 2010)

schließ mich an
haut se alle weg !


----------



## tommytrialer (30. August 2010)

nach kleineren W-Lan Problemen sollten wir jetzt regelmäßig Inet haben. Erste Blog ist online weitere folgen.
Infos auf www.extremebikesports.de


----------



## ringo667 (30. August 2010)

Ich wünsch euch viel Ergfolg!!


----------



## tommytrialer (2. September 2010)

so erste Wettkämpfe sind vorbei und Raphael Pils qualifizierte sich als 2. bei den Junioren. Elite 20" Quali beginnt nach deutscher Zeit um 19 Uhr.

Live Resulte tate gibt es hier
http://live.swisstrial.ch/


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. September 2010)

und hier schon die ersten Bilder...
http://trial-inside.com/index.php?o...-qualif-juniors&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=62


----------



## pippi (4. September 2010)

oh kenny führt das feld an....  und der abel fährt seinem trainer davon....aber abgerechnet wird im finale, man wie gern wär ich dabei


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. September 2010)

geil... endlich einmal gut durchgemischt!


----------



## pippi (5. September 2010)

ich sag ja abgerechnet wird zum schluss. benito, wie zu erwarten. dicht gefolgt vom nachwuchs. aber das der kökök so gut abschliesst hät ich nicht gedacht. wer den mal hat fahren sehen, weiß was ich meine  ich glaube diaz ist auch nicht erfreut drüber. und ich denke mal man kann matthias für den 6. platz echt gratulieren     bin gespannt was noch kommt.   mein glückwunsch und mein beileid an raphael pils. was 1 punkt so ausmachen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (5. September 2010)

man beachte bitte den liveticker!!!!
http://live.swisstrial.ch/live/slide1.html

gilles nur auf 3!!!


----------



## florianwagner (5. September 2010)

hermance ist ganz raus 
kenny auf 1 und
caisso auf 2


----------



## ride (5. September 2010)

weiss jemand obs dort regnet oder sind die sektionen so sau schwer? hagelt ja nur so 5er


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. September 2010)

waaaah...

2008 - FM/EM/WM

2009 - FM/EM/WM

2010 - FM/EM/5.WM

das kann einfach nich sein 

@ride: hier gibts hammer viele Videos... kannst dir selber ein Bild davon machen 
http://vimeo.com/frankymage


----------



## Monty98 (5. September 2010)

Kenny, wirklich weltmeisterlich!


----------



## ride (5. September 2010)

wer hätte das gedacht, kenny hat alle abgezockt! 

was war bloss mit gilles los? so eine krasse saison gefahren und dann sowas...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (5. September 2010)

kenny is back!!!


----------



## glotz (5. September 2010)

ja Kenny hat es verdient!! Er hat ja die letzten Jahre nur noch in die Röhre geschaut!! aber ich freu mich auch für Marc Caisso!! der alte mann mal wieder auf dem Treppchen!!
Und Benito mach nächstes Jahr auch alle aufm 26" platt!
TRIALS Elite 26	Final	1. - 5.09.2010
Rank	 	Rider	No	Nation	Round 1	Round 2	Pen	Total	Rem.
1		BELAEY
   Kenny	2	BEL	1 4 0 1 2 5  (13)	3 1 0 1 2 5  (12)		25	
2	 	ROS CHARRAL
   Benito Jose	24	ESP	5 5 5 1 5 5  (26)	5 1 1 0 1 5  (13)	39 1x0
3		CAISSO
   Marc	6	FRA	5 2 1 1 4 5  (18)	5 2 5 1 3 5  (21)		39 0x0
4	 	MUSTIELES GARCIA
   Abel	23	ESP	5 5 2 1 5 5  (23)	5 4 2 0 3 5  (19)	 	42	 
5		COUSTELLIER
   Gilles	1	FRA	2 5 0 5 5 5  (22)	5 1 0 5 5 5  (21)		43	
6	 	SAVAGE
   Ben	19	GBR	5 5 3 5 5 5  (28)	5 4 1 0 5 5  (20)	 	48	 
7		WEBSTER
   John	18	CAN	5 5 5 5 5 5  (30)	5 5 2 1 5 5  (23)		53	
-	 	HERMANCE
   Vincent	3	FRA	2 5 5 5 5   ()	       ()	 	22	DNF


----------



## MaxTTH (5. September 2010)

Caisso in seiner letzten internationalen Competition aufm Podium.. sehr sehr fein nach dieser großen Karriere! Kenny hat das in Antwerpen angekündigt und war mein Tip. Sehr sehr gut für den Sport .. aber was mit Gilles los war ...? Ich kann nicht glauben dass das ohne Verletzung oder ähnliches stattgefunden hat ...


----------



## pippi (5. September 2010)

bin auf gilles seine ausrede gespannt, der muss doch verletzt gewesen sein. oder kann man jetzt beim trialen etwa auch schon wetten abschliessen


----------



## tommytrialer (10. September 2010)

Jungs...Kenny ist Weltmeister und zwar verdient, weil er an diesem Tag der beste Fahrer war...jetzt kommt das

aber

es gab 3 Sektionen mit fetten Kickern, einfach hohe Hindernisse mit Rampen davor...Kommt man hoch fährt man die Sektion locker durch, kommt man nicht hoch hat man 5.

Kenny hat immer alle geschafft,  Benito und Abel gingen auch ab genau wie Caisso. Gilles kam aber überhaupt nicht klar mit den Rampen und hat alleine vier 5er an den Rampenhindernissen gemacht, er war dann frustriert und hat den Kopf hängen lassen und nicht mehr gekämpft

Als Zuschauer war es sogar ein bisschen schade, den Gilles war top fit und bei anderen Sektionen wäre es spannender gewesen...aber als Trialer muss man alles können, auch Kicker fahren mit Rollbunny...naja im Endeffekt nur schade das so die WM entschieden wird, aus den Sektionen hätte man bisschen mehr machen können, fand sie generell nicht so spannend wie die Jahre zuvor oder die Worldcups


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. September 2010)

> es gab 3 Sektionen mit fetten Kickern



ich lasse das "aber" gelten, doch kenny gewann auch schon die Quali wo annähernd 0 Kicker waren. Und die Szene bei 11:00 ist wahrlich nicht weltmeisterlich 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14726941"]UCI World Championships 2010: 26" Semi Finals on Vimeo[/ame]

Mal etwas Kritik an der UCI: Ist so ein bischen wie ein Wanderzirkus. Da wird eine Stadt oder eine Wiese gesucht und 60 Steine und andere Hindernisse hingeschmissen. Nach der Veranstaltung verschwindet der ganz Krempel wieder. Die (wenigen) lokalen Zuschauer finden´s vielleicht ganz geil und wollen´s selber mal ausprobieren - aber da ist der Zirkus auch schon wieder weg...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. September 2010)

Hmm wirkt wirklich etwas Hangsektionen lastig. Wenn es dort noch ordentlich geregnet hätte wäre es ja richtig lustig geworden ^^


----------



## bike-show.de (10. September 2010)

Anscheinend kommt die Gilles-Super-Power wirklich von den Skinz. Kaum hat er sie nicht an, kackt er ab. Wie Superman und Kryptonite (nur umgekehrt) 

Naja. Kopf hoch Gilles!


----------



## insane (10. September 2010)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> jetzt kommt das
> 
> aber
> 
> ...



das kann man aber auch umdrehen und behaupten, dass bei den letzten wms oder worldcups immer zu antip+sidehop lastig waren und damit für gilles gebaut waren...

ich war ja leider nicht vor Ort und kenne nur die Videos und die Bilder und ich fand gerade die Hangsektionen reizvoll, weil man sowas in den letzten internationalen Veranstaltungen ja doch eher selten gesehen hat. Und das eben auch Trial-fahren ist... immer nur "krasse kante - hart getippt" wäre auf Dauer ja auch langweilig.
Und wer weiß was Gilles nächste Saison so einen Monster Rollbunny im Gepäck hat


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. September 2010)

Ich würde das Wühlen im Dreck am Hang als Zuschauer eher nicht so ansprechend bzw. langweilig finden. Ich bin auch eher für die klaren Sektionen mit anständig frei geräumten Anfahrten, weil es dem Zuschauer dann auch mehr Spaß macht das anzukucken. Wobei ich solche schmalen Holzbretter auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen wie man sie in den Sektionen sehen konnte ne geile Idee finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (10. September 2010)

"find the mistake"

Gilles...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. September 2010)

bei den franzmännern fehlen zwei......gilles und vince??

krass, ion hat mit einem schlag drei goldmedallien und trikots abgesahnt......krass


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. September 2010)

nur Gilles... (und die Dame die sie nicht haben  )

Ion


----------

